# Ian Paisley on the Scottish Covenants



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is a link to a post on my blog in which Ian Paisley argues that the Scottish Covenants continue to bind the UK:

Ian Paisley on the Scottish Covenants « Reformed Covenanter


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Ole Ian. His Sermons on Sermonaudio were instrumental in bringing me out of the mainlines.

(Especially Fundamentalism vs. Apostasy).


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 18, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Good Ole Ian. His Sermons on Sermonaudio were instrumental in bringing me out of the mainlines.
> 
> (Especially Fundamentalism vs. Apostasy).



Good to hear that.  (I was going to use a cheers smile but he would not approve  )


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 18, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Good Ole Ian. His Sermons on Sermonaudio were instrumental in bringing me out of the mainlines.
> ...


_Why Protestants Should Reject the Pope_ is another favorite of mine. I purchased his two four-disc CD sets on Amazon about 4 years ago. Great stuff.


----------



## Timothy William (Jun 18, 2008)

His sermon on William Tyndale is one of have benefited from, and I have listened to a few others.

Somewhat ironically, I find I need a stiff drink or two before listening to any of his sermons.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 18, 2008)

Timothy William said:


> His sermon on William Tyndale is one of have benefited from, and I have listened to a few others.
> 
> Somewhat ironically, I find I need a stiff drink or two before listening to any of his sermons.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 6, 2008)




----------

